# Woke language is changing the meaning of words



## cougr (Jul 22, 2021)

Woke Language Is Changing the Meaning of Words


Woke language is racist and is reminiscent of George Orwell's novel "1984," in which the government creates a new language, Newspeak.




www.dailysignal.com


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2021)

Τώρα ξεκινάς μεγάλο θέμα, που δε νομίζω ότι αφορά την ελληνική γλώσσα ιδιαίτερα (εκεί θα αντιμετωπίσουμε μεγάλες δυσκολίες όταν θα έρθει η σχετική ώρα). Ένα που μου κάνει εντύπωση στο άρθρο είναι που λέει ότι είπε ψέμματα ο φοιτητής που ισχυρίστηκε ότι χρειάστηκε ψυχική βήθεια. Γιατί μου θύμησε προσφατο άρθρο του αρχισυντάκτη σε επιστημονικό περιοδικό που έλεγε ότι κάποιοι του έκαναν παράπονα ότι στο double blind peer review υπάρχει προκατάληψη και η φοιτήτρια που το ανακάλυψε αυτό είπε ότι δεν θα αισθανόταν άνετα να υποβάλλει τη δουλειά της σε αυτό το έντυπο γιατί θα έπεφτε θύμα διακρίσεων. Ομως πώς μπορεί να είσαι θύμα διακρίσεων από τους αξιολογητές όταν η αξιολόγιση γίνεται στα τυφλά; Μόνη απάντηση είναι ότι η αξιολόγηση δεν γινεται στα τυφλά, που σημαινει οτι θα πρέπει να αμφισβητήσουμε όλο το σύστημα αξιολόγησης.


----------

